# diesel prices France



## spencer (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me the currant price of diesel in France, has it gone down in price like it has here or is that wishful thinking?.
Regards Bryn


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

You could try the French government web site :
http://www.prix-carburants.economie.gouv.fr/index.php

Bill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I have just paid €1.363/ltr for diesel today at an Intermarch, thats pretty much average for supermarket diesel atm.

Pete


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

1.33€ at E. Leclerc supermarche Mayenne this afternoon


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The price at Intermarche in Villereal (Lot et Garonne) is now €1.34,5 - it has dropped 1,4 cent since last weekend.

Dave


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

1.33 N roads, 1.55 toll roads. last week.

John.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

!.35 seems about average for SuperU

about 1.50 in Provence outside supermarkets but quite remote spots

never travel on toll roads or fill on motorways so couldn't comment



Aldra


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw €1.32 at a supermarket in Correze last weekend - around €1.33 - 1.35 is typical now.

Alan


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I am presently near the Spanish border in France. Expect 1.34 - 1.36 at supermarkets. Around 1.45 - 1.48 normal fuel stations and 1.52- 1.55 at the motorway aires.



Trevor


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Around £1.07 per litre in real money.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

€1.289 at Auchan Coquelles yesterday. Paid for by my Caxton Euro Card with Euros I bought at €1.198/£1 which works out at £1.07 litre.

This was the cheapest I'd seen in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

The big supermarkets all seem to be below 1.30 at the moment - 1.295 at Intermarche and Leclerc in Carcassonne on Monday. Even the Spar station in our village was only 1.32.

The good thing about the French prices is that they do go down when the price of oil goes down - which is not always the case in the UK.

Brian


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

We paid Euro 1.21 at Auchan Calais last week


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

That will be difficult to trump!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

€1.25 today in our village and we were offered €1.251 : £1 today

which makes it less than £1 per litre now - which is very much less than the UK

Dave


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Dave

Clearly we are being ripped off down in Languedoc!

I'm back in the UK at the moment but will be having a close look when I land back in Carcassonne on Friday to make sure we are keeping up (or down) with Aquitaine prices.

Interestingly, I was reading something in the Mail yesterday that said the price of a barrel of oil was down from something like 120 dollars to 90 and forecast to go lower. (Can't remember the exact numbers and have binned the paper). Your experience presumably indicates that the pump price is following the reductions - at least in part.

Because I don't drive in the UK I don't take as much notice here but it would be interesting to know for each country how much the pump prices had gone down as a percentage of wholesale price reductions - I bet someone out there has the figures..........

With wholesale prices falling so much I'm not surprised that the government have backtracked on tax increases.

Brian


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The oil price is now rising, the Norwegian oil platform workers have gone on strike,..........probably led by Bob Crowe :roll: 

tony


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Bloody hell - it's hard to keep up - I know it was the Mail but it was only yesterday!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Keep an eye:

http://marketdata.sky.com/skynews/market_overview.html

tony


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

we are at chamonix cheapest we have seen is 1.29, just come from Italy where it was 1.69!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

at least they aren't raisin it


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*gasoil*

1.27 diesel at Netto Aude11


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

€1.28,9 in LeClerc at Villeneuve-sur-Lot (cheaper at our village 28 km away from there!)

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

babyrhino said:


> That will be difficult to trump!


Depends if you took any baked beans with you or not :wink:


----------

